# Leg Destructions and Stepping on the Opponents Foot!



## Brian R. VanCise (May 26, 2007)

So I spend alot of time working on *Leg Destructions* and *Stepping on the Opponents Foot*!  How I caracterize a leg destruction, is a slamming lower leg movement that targets the opponents Knee/Shin from the front, side and back usually in conjunction with an upper body attack so that they never will see it coming.  With Stepping on the Foot I do this in the exact same manner from the front or slightly from the side just with a little more space between you and your opponent. (this is very disconcerting to your opponent)

So who enjoys practicing these and how do you like to do it the most?


----------



## Obliquity (May 27, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Stepping on the Foot


 
My Sifu is quite skilled at this. It seems second nature to him.



Brian R. VanCise said:


> (this is very disconcerting to your opponent)


 
I can confirm that.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 27, 2007)

Yes stepping on someones foot can really be disconcerting and freeze them for a half a second.  That is one of the reasons I enjoy employing it so much.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 27, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> So I spend alot of time working on *Leg Destructions* and *Stepping on the Opponents Foot*! How I caracterize a leg destruction, is a slamming lower leg movement that targets the opponents Knee/Shin from the front, side and back usually in conjunction with an upper body attack so that they never will see it coming. With Stepping on the Foot I do this in the exact same manner from the front or slightly from the side just with a little more space between you and your opponent. (this is very disconcerting to your opponent)
> 
> So who enjoys practicing these and how do you like to do it the most?


We have no choice. This is taught from the first lesson on.
Sean


----------



## LocknBlock (May 28, 2007)

*"Got Dumog?" Got Leg&foot destruction! Effective in close quarters even against a larger opponent. Collapsing the structure of a leg. Thats what we call it "dumog".*


----------

